# Pascal's Manale BBQ Shrimp



## Whitey

If you've ever eaten the BBQ shrimp at Pascale's Manale in the New Orleans Garden District, this is pretty dang close to the real deal. My mother cut this out of the Chronicle in the 1970's and has been making it ever since. It's really good! HEB had 9-12 count shrimp on sale last week for $4.99/lb so I made this Sunday night.

3 lbs of large headless shrimp with shells still on

2 cups of olive oil

1/4 cup of lemon juice

1/3 cup worchestershire

tabasco to taste

a whole lot of black pepper

kosher salt to taste

Fench bread

Put the shrimp in pyrex dishes. Drizzel with the olive oil but use all of it. Season with lots of tabasco (estimate 2-3 TBS). Pour the lemon juice & worchestershire over the shrimp then pour on lots of black pepper (your seasoning through the shells). Put on the kosher salt then put pats of butter every 2-3 inches over the shrimp. Ypu basically want to almost cover the shimp in liquid. Don't skimp on the seasoning!!!

Put under the broiler for 5 minutes or until the shrimp turn pink. Serve in bowls with lots of the juice. Peel the shrimp and eat and dip the bread in the juice. You'll slap your Mama it's so good!

:doowapsta


----------



## manintheboat

Excellent!! I eat lunch there every time I am in New Orleans. I talked to a client of mine that lives there and he says that Pascal manales is still not open. I miss their bbq shrimp. I really love the bbq shrimp sandwich they served for lunch.


----------



## Whitey

Manintheboat,

You ever go to Drago's? It's off Causeway near the airport. The chargrilled oyster is second to none!


----------



## Old Whaler

*dragoo's*

Are they open? The chargrilled oysters are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Whitey

I heard they were serving meals to relief workers during the hurricane and right after. Apperently they didn't get flooded. I'm going fishing in Buras in June and will have to make a positive ID on Drago's!


----------



## Third Wave

*BBQ shrimp*

I had the opportunity to live there and kept hearing about BBQ shrimp. Now when a Texan hears BBQ I think grilled over fire with BBQ sauce or something along those lines.

I wasn't dissappointed, but the name is absolutely deceptive. NO BBQ about it.

Doesn't mean I didn't fork over the $25 for the 6 shrimp a few times while there.


----------



## manintheboat

****** said:


> Manintheboat,
> 
> You ever go to Drago's? It's off Causeway near the airport. The chargrilled oyster is second to none!


I never ate there. I always set aside my higher calorie meals to be eaten at Paschal Manales and Mandinas on Canal st. I will give it a try next time I am in town. Thanks.


----------



## Whitey

Third Wave,

I think they charge $25 because their shrimp still have the heads attached! lol

One more New Orleans spot I gotta plug is Dickie Brennan's Steakhouse. It's like Morton's a Ruth's Cris with a whole lotta soul!


----------



## mommas worry

I have been going to Manale's since the '70's. Every single time I have a night in N.O. this is where I eat and the BBQ shrimp are the order of the evening. This is the finest stuff that any human has ever concocted. Far better than sex !! The standard meal for me at Manale's has always been their shrimp and crab salad followed by the BBQ shrimp and for desert, their bread pudding. If you have never tried their bread pudding, you are missing out on life's other pleasure besides the BBQ shrimp. I am not a dessert eater, but I will committ sin by eating this stuff. Have never found anything like it anywhere in N.O. (the so-called home of bread pudding) or S. La. I have quit trying to find a match to it because there is none - like the BBQ Shrimp. Thanks for the posting. Guess the live in girl friend will have to give up Mark's tomorrow night for home made BBQ Shrimp.


----------



## NW80

Dude! The recipe you offered cannot be the exact Manale's recipe!! I used your recipe, verbatum as it appears here, last night and IT AINT THE SAME!

I lived in NOLA for 6yrs - something is MISSING from your recipe!


----------



## wakeupluis

NW80 said:


> Dude! The recipe you offered cannot be the exact Manale's recipe!! I used your recipe, verbatum as it appears here, last night and IT AINT THE SAME!
> 
> I lived in NOLA for 6yrs - something is MISSING from your recipe!


I have never eaten at that place in N.O. but I have had BBQ shrimp in N.O. I would suggest substituting real Butter for the olive oil and Leaving the Heads on the shrimp.


----------



## manintheboat

NW80 said:


> Dude! The recipe you offered cannot be the exact Manale's recipe!! I used your recipe, verbatum as it appears here, last night and IT AINT THE SAME!
> 
> I lived in NOLA for 6yrs - something is MISSING from your recipe!


In all fairness, ****** did say that it is "pretty close" to the real deal. I was talking to a customer/friend of mine who lives in New Orleans about it. He says that on top of the mentioned ingredients, there is some secret base (maybe some sort of stock or reduction) or ingredient that they use. He mentioned a radio show in New Orleans that talks about local restaurants and there was a discussion on PM's bbq shrimp. The show's host said that the base they use is a secret that is passed down over the years, and people have tried unsuccsesfully to copy it over the years.

As for the origonal recipe on this thread, I am pretty sure that there is butter in the recipe (maybe substitute 1 cup unsalted butter for one of the cups of olive oil). For the base, I would try frying some shrimp shells in olive oil, covering with water, add some carrots and onions to make a stock. Simmer for a few hours, strain, then reduce liquid to a thick sauce over medium high heat. Add to the other ingredients to give the sauce more depth and you might be closer to Pascal Manales bbq shrimp, but still not all the way there.


----------



## Whitey

My mistake. I use butter and olive oil in my recipe.


----------



## NW80

"******", I picked up on the butter in the latter part of your recipe. Oil and butter are not the problem. The taste is lacking in the amounts of lemon juice and Worschestershire(sp) sauce as well as dry seasoning.

I also can't believe that your recipe doesn't have one lick of garlic!


----------



## Whitey

*You Caught me!*

"NW80" - Dude, you caught me, I'm a complete fraud and made the whole thing up. Sorry for trying to pull one over on ya but kudos for nailing me. This was an obvious attempt by a flatfooted Texan like me to "con" you.hwell:

Let's review the top ten reasons that might have given it away:
1. I've never been to New Orleans. 
2. I've never eaten at Pascale's Manale.
3. I've never worked in the restaraunt & catering business.
4. My mother never made this growing up because I'm an orphan.
5. I'm allergic to seafood therefore I've never eaten this.
6. I don't subscribe to the Food Network, Louisiana Cooking and Savour Magazine.
7. I certainly don't know how to cook. 
8. "******" isn't my real name. Landry isn't my last name.
9. I didn't get a FEMA relief check, although I donated a sizeable chunk to some friends in NOLA.
10. I didn't vote for Ray Nagin.

The amounts of lemon juice, tabasco, olive oil, butter, salt and pepper and worchestershire are "guestimates". I don't claim it is the exact, it was published in the Houston Chronicle in the 1970's while I was in elementary school and not a regular reader of the newspaper. I don't even have a copy of the recipe, I learned to cook it from watching my mother.

As for the garlic, however sacreligious (sp) it may be........BELIEVE IT. I'm sorry you don't like it but I've never detected a garlic taste from the BBQ shrimp at Pascale's Manale. Maybe it was in the original recipe and lost in the Coonarse to English translation. Maybe my mother didn't like to cook with garlic. Maybe it's because we serve it with garlic bread half the time and French bread other times. I just don't know.


----------



## NW80

Chill Out !!!!!!!

Geez,I didn't mean to make you feel like I was insulting your culinary skills or ancestry!
I was just making an observation!


----------



## Whitey

You gotta admit it was funny though.


----------



## drpedro

*B.b.q. Shrimp...*

*******;* I respect your heritage and cooking skills and your Mama"s. I lived in Slidell for 25 yrs. and really got into the cooking and restaurant scene in N.O. and S. La. I did receptions for Hospitals, etc and catered many many times. I developed a B.B.Q. shrimp recipe (after eating at Pasqual's) and won many prizes with it. I entered one cooking contest, went first,cooked my shrimp, everyone tasted them... Then all the other contestants quit and we had a feast/party. I tested my recipes at fairs and festivals to find out what strangers paying for the dish thought of it (as opposed to neighbors, friends whose compliments can be confused with politeness). I did the Lacombe Crab Festival and sold 600 lbs of B.B.Q. shrimp during bad weather. Another vendor there bought some, asked me for the recipe and turned out he had the food concessions at the Cajun Dome, Evangeline Downs, and a restaurant in dntwn Lafayette where he served the shrimp. (I had to go there and show him how after he asked cause he couldn't get it right the 1st time.)
*NW80; *I hope you find this recipe and try it. I wish I could cook it for ya'll, but impossible. Everyone I ever cooked it for wet their pants over it.
I'm not boasting, just qualifying to tempt you to try the recipe.

The secret of the recipe is "Jack Miller's Cajun bbq Sauce" from Ville Platte, AND beerand garlic. I'm gonna try to cut & paste my recipe here. If it doesn't take, I'll try something else.
The bbq sauce makes that tangy taste you're missing *NW80*, then add the beer right at the last, stir a couple times and serve. THE LARGER AND FRESHER THE SHRIMP ARE, THE BETTER THE DISH IS. There is a lot of flavor in the heads, that's why the La people use them. BUT, if the shrimp aren't fresh, dont leave the heads on. Also, of course, leave the shells on.


----------



## drpedro

*bbq shrimp*

******* and NW80;*

I tried to attach/upload my recipe but didn't work, so I'm retyping it. Hope you try and enjoy it.

*MOTHER OF ALL B.B.Q. SHRIMP RECIPES*​​IN LARGE, DEEP SKILLET OR LARGE HEAVY POT (PREF. BLACK IRON)​HEAT POT TO MEDIUM HIGH...​​ADD TO SKILLET:​1 cup butter​1 cup olive oil​1 cup chili sauce (bottled, next to catsup in groc. store)​6 pods garlic (smashed & chopped)​1 teaspoon red pepper flakes​1/2 tspn. cayenne pepper​2 Tbspn. coarse cracked black pepper​3 Tbspn. ground thyme​5 Tbspn. crushed, dried rosemary flakes​2 Tbspn. paprika​​Heat and stir for 2 minutes.​​ADD:​5 Tbspn. dried parsley flakes​1 cup "Jack Miller's Cajun BBQ Sauce. (made in ville Platte, La. - can be found in some grocery stores in bbq sauce section)​STIR & BRING TO BOIL FOR 30 SECONDS​LOWER HEAT TO MEDIUM & STIR FOR 10 MINUTES​​ADD:​5 or 6 lbs of LARGE FRESH SHRIMP W HEADS, WHISKERS AND SHELLS ON​Stir, cook for 5 minutes until shrimp turn pink​​ADD:​1/2 TO 3/4 CAN OF BEER (NOT LIGHT)​STIR & COOK FOR 5 MINUTES​​Serve in lg. bowls w/ good french bread for sopping sauce and don't forget the cold beer.​​The secrets are the Jack Miller bbq sauce and the beer.​​​​


----------



## NW80

I'll try it tonight, provided I can find the BBQ sauce here in Houston!!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Old Whaler

Where can we find the BBQ Sauce in Houston? Randall's does not have it


----------



## drpedro

*Jack Miller's bbq sauce.*

*Old Whaler/NW80;*

Sorry I can't remember the groc. store names in Houston that have it... I haven't lived in H for over 25 yrs. now. Almost every store in Louisiana always had it... It definitly is different and has that twang to it. I don't know of anything right off that could be used as a sub. Pascual's, I'm sure had a special sauce that made their's twangy. Their's was mostly worchestershire sauce tho, like ****** says. 
I have a brother-in-law that lives in H (Spring, as a matter of fact) that I will call and ask where to get the sauce there. He is a fan of the recipe, has learned to cook it.
I'll be back w/ you as soon as I hear from him...


----------



## drpedro

*Hebert's meat Mkt.*

*Old Whaler/NW80/******;*

It seems the only place in Houston to get Jack Miller's BBQ Sauce nowadays is at "Hebert's (A-bear's) Meat Market. I hear they have three stores in Houston... One around the Woodlands. 
Hope that helps...
By the way, Jack Miller's has a great website under keywords "Jack Miller's Cajun BBQ Sauce" or [email protected].
They have gift boxes, history of Jk Mlr, interesting links, Cajun recipes, etc...

It's really worth looking at.

The crushed rosemary and the ground thyme (both in jars, dried, in the spice section of the grocery store) are also very important to the recipe, don't forget them... Just beat-up or blend the dried rosemary leaves to make them more fragrant.


----------



## NW80

" DR PEDRO", thanks for the tip! I tried the recipe last p.m. and you were right !

I was not able to get the " Jack Miller's " and was forced to use " Tabasco Brand South Louisiana" BBQ sauce. It was very good and I'm sure will only get better with the " Jack Miller's". 
Thanks,
Doc
p.s. Rice Epicurean and Central Market don't have the sauce either.


----------



## TwinFisher

*Speaking of Drago's:*

About a week ago, I was in NO on business and decided to dine a Drago's, and the grilled oysters/food was AWESOME!!! While leaving, I saw a plaque on the wall from the city of NO thanking Drago's for providing relief meals after Katrina. I can't seem to remember the exact number of meals, but I do remember thinking to myself, D--N, thats a bunch of meals. The number was astonishing. If your ever in NO, be sure to try Drago's, you will not be disappointed. JV


----------



## zrem32

*Dragos*

I ate at Dragos for the first time last month and yes the grilled oysters were good, also had the grilled shrimp salad.
Get there early they seem to fill up fast in the evening, and parking was tuff. Definitely a place to go back to.
Gilhooleys will give them a run for the money and are a lot closer to home.


----------



## reeljoy

*leave the heads on*

has much more flavor


----------



## mywifeshusband

*dead thread*

Gotta love this site, a dead thread is back and I was just looking for a bbq shrimp recipe. Found the Jack Millers at a little meat market in Baytown, I don't remember the name. Exit I-10 at Thompson Rd., go south past the truck stop to the stop sign. The meat market is on the right at the stop sign. The last time I was in there, about a year ago, they had the Jack Millers. I will be going there again tomorrow, for something totally different, but will find out if they still have it and I'll get the name of the place. Now I have to find some shrimp. Thanks for the recipe, hope it turns out right.
Beau


----------



## waterwolf

Daniels Meat Market...Big Smoked Burgers also...mmmm mmm good. My Sister and B.I.L ate at Drago's yesterday and they said the grilled oysters were the ticket,alog with the crawfish po-boy. I'm going! 2006 was a good year .


----------



## westendwilla

I am from New Orleans and I am moving back very soon!! I like the BBQ Shrimp from Manale's, but I LOVE this recipe!! And for $25.00 you can feed a crowd!! Try it, you will LOVE it!!

BAR-B-QUE SHRIMP​ 

5 POUNDS SHRIMP (in the shell


----------



## westendwilla

Oops! I don't know why it didn't copy.....Here is another try!

BAR-B-QUE SHRIMP​ 

5 POUNDS SHRIMP (in the shell


----------



## westendwilla

*BBQ Shrimp*



5 POUNDS SHRIMP (in the shell - head on)
2 STICKS BUTTER
8OZ. ITALIAN SALAD DRESSIING (GOOD SEASONS)
CRUSHED RED PEPPER TO TASTE (I USE A LOT)
SALT TO TASTE (DITTO)
MINCED GARLIC (DOUBLE DITTO) I USE ABOUT 6-8 LARGE CLOVES SMASHED
3-5 TABLESPOONS OF WORCESTERSHIRE (LEA AND PERRINS)

PLACE THE SHRIMP IN A LARGE BAKING PAN. PREPARE THE DRESSING AND POUR IT OVER THE SHRIMP. CUT BUTTER INTO SMALL SQUARES AND PLACE IT OVER THE SHRIMP. SPRINKLE WITH RED PEPPER AND SALT. ADD WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE AND MINCED GARLIC.

PLACE IN PRE-HEATED OVEN (300-350 DEGREES). WATCH CAREFULLY!!!! SHRIMP DO NOT TAKE LONG TO COOK. PROBABLY ABOUT 15-20 MINUTES. STIR OFTEN!

SERVE WITH HOT FRESH FRENCH BREAD!!!!!!


----------



## mywifeshusband

*Jach Millers bbq sauce*

yes its Daniels meat market and might also be at specs downtown.good stuff for this type of recipe. hope it does what it is suppose to. good luck on putting it together let us know how it comes out we wil also try it. beau and beverly right now we are working on a pasta recipe that has venison and sweet vermouth. good stuff!!!!! beau and beverly ps this is what we use on sgetti with venison


----------



## calicojim77

Cook the shrimp with the shell on, what about the vein? Leave it or take out after shell is taken off. This stuff is sure good!! :dance:
jim


----------



## westendwilla

When we eat BarBQue Shrimp, we do just like you would do at a shrimp boil, which means we do not remove the vein. Be sure to dip the French Bread in the liquid! Also, the shrimp heads make the BEST seafood stock, so waste not - want not! Just boil the heads with a quart or so of water for a couple of hours. Freeze the stock until you need to make a pot of gumbo!


----------



## KINGFISHER71

waterwolf said:


> Daniels Meat Market...Big Smoked Burgers also...mmmm mmm good. My Sister and B.I.L ate at Drago's yesterday and they said the grilled oysters were the ticket,alog with the crawfish po-boy. I'm going! 2006 was a good year .


 Old, old memories. Ate many a chopped beef sandwhich from Daniels going back to the sixties. Was by there the other day but didn't stop. Should have.


----------



## calicojim77

Thanks, going to try the shrimp stock also.

jim


----------



## Zereaux

FWIW, Market Basket stores in Beaumont have Jack Miller BBQ sauce...


----------



## coogerpop

NW80 said:


> I'll try it tonight, provided I can find the BBQ sauce here in Houston!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!


Abe's Cajun Market ,on Clear Lake City Blvd.[FM 2351] has it....


----------



## MarshJr.

made my version last weekend, it turned out great
all i could find was headless shrimp...still good thou

made some homemade scalloped potatoes to go with it


----------



## Tigerfan

*BBQ Shrimp*

I just started using this stuff. I AM from Louisiana and dis stuff is good! Try Kroger or HEB. Hanging up on the spice racks in celophane.

http://www.fiestaspices.com/index.asp?page=rr_shrimpseasoning


----------



## waterwolf

Made a batch of BBQ SHRIMPS this past weekend and they only get better each time. ANd I remembered this recipe after the fact,,,,and forgot the Jack Miller BBQ sauce ..darn..guess I will have to try again this weekend


----------



## 3192

drpedro said:


> ******* and NW80;*
> 
> I tried to attach/upload my recipe but didn't work, so I'm retyping it. Hope you try and enjoy it.
> 
> *MOTHER OF ALL B.B.Q. SHRIMP RECIPES*​IN LARGE, DEEP SKILLET OR LARGE HEAVY POT (PREF. BLACK IRON)
> HEAT POT TO MEDIUM HIGH...
> 
> ADD TO SKILLET:
> 1 cup butter
> 1 cup olive oil
> 1 cup chili sauce (bottled, next to catsup in groc. store)
> 6 pods garlic (smashed & chopped)
> 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
> 1/2 tspn. cayenne pepper
> 2 Tbspn. coarse cracked black pepper
> 3 Tbspn. ground thyme
> 5 Tbspn. crushed, dried rosemary flakes
> 2 Tbspn. paprika
> 
> Heat and stir for 2 minutes.
> 
> ADD:
> 5 Tbspn. dried parsley flakes
> 1 cup "Jack Miller's Cajun BBQ Sauce. (made in ville Platte, La. - can be found in some grocery stores in bbq sauce section)
> STIR & BRING TO BOIL FOR 30 SECONDS
> LOWER HEAT TO MEDIUM & STIR FOR 10 MINUTES
> 
> ADD:
> 5 or 6 lbs of LARGE FRESH SHRIMP W HEADS, WHISKERS AND SHELLS ON
> Stir, cook for 5 minutes until shrimp turn pink
> 
> ADD:
> 1/2 TO 3/4 CAN OF BEER (NOT LIGHT)
> STIR & COOK FOR 5 MINUTES
> 
> Serve in lg. bowls w/ good french bread for sopping sauce and don't forget the cold beer.
> 
> The secrets are the Jack Miller bbq sauce and the beer.
> ​


This recipe is a *HOMERUN*!!! Awesome, Awesome, Awesome!!
Thanks for sharing. gb


----------



## jblrail

I worked New Orleans for years and almost accepted food instead of pay. Drago's is the best It also has a place at end of Canal St (across from Harrah's) but its just not as good as the original. I also tried Gilhooley's but they just don't compare. Good, but not up to Drago's. Want to try something else, go to Jack Dempsey's on Poland St. Be sure to be hungry and try redfish au gratin, or its version of macaroni & cheese, onion rings to die for, etc.,


----------



## Ditto

You can get the Jack Miller's BBQ sauce at HEB. It's on the isle with the cajun dinners. Gonna give this a try Friday.


----------



## Jimmy Durham

Tigerfan said:


> I just started using this stuff. I AM from Louisiana and dis stuff is good! Try Kroger or HEB. Hanging up on the spice racks in celophane.
> 
> http://www.fiestaspices.com/index.asp?page=rr_shrimpseasoning


Does it taste like the Lousiana Fish Fry - BBQ shrimp mix?


----------



## Captain Dave

How about this one.... From my buddy Tom over in Nawlings... I pass on it because of the 3 sticks of butter, I tried with OO and its just not the same. Health wise it is, otherwise there is no substitute for real unsalted butter taste in a fine meal preparation...

Here is Toms story and I am sticking to it...

Barbecue Shrimp

Barbecue shrimp, one of the four or five best dishes in all of New Orleans cooking, is completely misnamed. They're neither grilled nor smoked, and there's no barbecue sauce. It was created in the mid-1950s at Pascal's Manale Restaurant. A regular customer came in and reported that he'd enjoyed a dish in a Chicago restaurant that he though was made with shrimp, butter, and pepper. He asked Pascal Radosta to make it. Radosta took a flyer at it. The customer said that the taste was not the same, but he liked the new dish even better. So was born the signature dish at Manale's.

The dish is simple: huge whole shrimp in a tremendous amount of butter and black pepper. *The essential ingredient is large, heads-on shrimp, since the fat in the shrimp heads makes most of the flavor. Resist the urge to add lots of herbs or garlic.* 

I know that the amount of butter and pepper in this recipe seem fantastic. Be bold. This is not a dish you will eat often--although you will want to.

3 lbs. fresh Gulf shrimp with heads on, 16-20 count to the pound
1 Tbs. lemon juice
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup dry white wine
2 cloves garlic, chopped
4 Tbs. black pepper (or more!)
1/4 tsp. salt
3 sticks butter, softened
2 tsp. paprika
1 loaf French bread
1. Rinse the shrimp and shake the excess water from them. Put them in a large skillet (or two) over medium heat, and pour the lemon juice, wine, Worcestershire, and garlic over it. Bring the liquids in the pan to a light boil and cook, turning the shrimp over with a spoon every two minutes or so, until all the brown-gray color in the shrimp is gone. Don't overcook! At the first moment when you think the shrimp might be done, they will be: lower the heat to the minimum.

2. Cover the shrimp with a thin but complete layer of black pepper. You must be bold with this. When you think you have enough pepper in there, you still need a little more. Add the paprika and salt.

3. Cut the butter into tablespoon-size pieces and distribute over the shrimp. With a big spoon, turn the shrimp over. Agitate the pan as the butter melts over the shrimp and emulsifies into the liquid at the bottom of the pan. When no more solid butter is visible. Remove the pan from the burner.

4. Serve the shrimp with lots of the sauce in bowls. Serve with hot French bread for dipping. Also plenty of napkins and perhaps bibs.

Serves four to six.


----------



## ksk

I plan on trying it.It looks like a meal in it's self.I'm curious,do any of you serve any sides with it? Thanks...


----------

